# Do you guys know Pore one man band from France?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I would says , France has talents , good music , good Brandy...

I know deep down in my heart there are great french, like Noel Akchoté, a virtuoso jazz guitar player and classical guitar player hail this man , good bless im i bless him.

And if you seek other new french worth checking look no further David Vallie ex Davy Jones locker one man band Pore, this kicks, it really dose,ultra heavy guitar laden industrial metal band in the red sound like a mish mash of Godflesh meet Helmet(debut era) sometime Gore from Netherlands, woaw, i recalled writing to this guys back in the days early 90''. I got both release of Pore Dorsale and Rotation and i love em to death, crunchy powercordS over and over and over on steroid lol that'S 

Than on a classical level Crecquillon, Brumel, Manchicourt ect are great.

This post was writing whit a smile, take care Talk Classical menbers, friends & follower.

:tiphat:


----------

